# My "obnoxious" sound system



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a couple question about it, so figured I'd post it up. 

- Kicker marine 12" subwoofer
- Cadence marine component 6x9's
- Alpine V12 4-channel amp(2 x 125rms to 6x9's and bridged mono 250rms to sub)
- Custom fiberglass enclosure
- Pelican box for cell phone(mini SD card for mp3's)

The sub area was glassed first then the entire box wrapped and glassed as one, thus keeping the sub in seperate air-spce from the 6x9's. The amp resides in the sub area, roughly 1.3 cubic ft of air for the sub and .8 for each 6x9. 

sorry, mostly crappy cell phone pics -












































































It's been completely submerged and is still rocking. Need to tweak the crossover just a tad on the highs, but the sound quality is awesome, especially for a 4-wheeler. With a good phone with an EQ and decent sound driver it will get stupid loud. 

Stock type battery and stock charging system. The alpine is a very efficient amp, have even had the system on at camp for 30-60 minutes and have had no cranking issues. Had it on one night for better than an hour, clipped the battery charger on it before going to be to be sure and it would only load 5-6 amps on the charger. - Still planning to step up to a bit larger battery just for security and to be easier on the charging system. 


The bike itself is *much* bigger now though.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a question is there a reason you went with laws in back and edl's in front


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Actually, that was some worn 28 laws out back and regular 27 vamps up front. It was just a combo I tried that particular weekend with some borrowed 28's. The bike normally rides on s/w 27" vamps, though I will be looking to go up to a 28" combo shortly with the now fully built bike. 

I've heard a lot of people who like the EDL/Law(or Back) combo though. Supposedly, the EDL's up front tend to climb ruts and banks/edges better, while the laws/backs paddle good on the bike of the bike. - I didn't get enough ride time on them to really say for sure myself.


----------

